# 10 Battle Rope Drills



## Andrew Green (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## JowGaWolf (Feb 22, 2016)

I'm not so sure about this one.  None of those movements were similar to my system so I'm not sure if those exercises would benefit me as well as it may benefit someone else.  What type of martial art do you train in?


----------



## Andrew Green (Feb 22, 2016)

It's a conditioning and cardio excercise, it's not designed to mimic specific movements from martial arts, but if you've never played with ropes before they will kick your butt more then you'd probably expect.


----------



## drop bear (Feb 23, 2016)

I do like the burpee slams.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Feb 23, 2016)

Andrew Green said:


> It's a conditioning and cardio excercise, it's not designed to mimic specific movements from martial arts, but if you've never played with ropes before they will kick your butt more then you'd probably expect.


oh ok.. that makes sense.


----------



## Buka (Mar 21, 2016)

I've had no video capabilities for a month or so, just seeing this now. I'll bet that workout really, really burns.
And that _alternating waves with lunges_ - that looks just plain nasty. I love it.


----------

